
Weaving the way to the Moon - muon
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8148730.stm
======
tfincannon
David Mindell gives more details of the AGC rope core memory in his book
Digital Apollo. The software was stored in the wiring pattern, not in the
cores themselves. The MIT programmers had to deliver final code three to four
months before each mission. That turned out to be an advantage because "risky
last minute changes of the program just before the flight were physically
prevented," according to program director David Hoag.

~~~
russell
IIRC, and this is secondhand from folks at MIT Instrumentation Lab, it was a
simplified version of core memory. Ones were represented by cores and zeroes
by the absence of cores, so the memory woudnt need the write cycle after the
read to restore the state of the memory and there was no need to boot the
memory.

------
zandorg
I think 'LOL memory' could become a new meme.

